# Jay Cutler : The Early Years



## Deeznuts (May 31, 2004)

Has anyone ever seen pics of a young Jay Cutler? I've been looking for some forever, but from what i've heard he was once quite puny. I'd like to see this.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Here is one of him at 15. Pretty impressive already.
Jay Cutler began training on his 18th birthday in 1991.


----------



## derekisdman (May 31, 2004)

Holy crap, that's some god genetics.  Looks like he's been training for like 2 years already.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

I know I would have guessed he was. Football n other sports probably keep him looking fit along with a healthy lifestyle n like you said good genes. Anyone who accomplishes what he has even half of what he has physically is to be admired.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 31, 2004)

i would say that Jay has mediocre genetics if you compare him to other pros like Kevin Levrone, Ronnie Coleman, Shawn Ray etc....


----------



## Mudge (May 31, 2004)

Shawn Ray? I like Shawn a lot but he is puny, 5'7" 205, Lee Priest blows him out of the water in bodyweight and is only 5'4".

If Cutler looked like that without training I would question why he is posing, but even around 21/22 he was HUGE. I believe that was when he was first in Flex/Muscle and Fitless.

In 1993 Levrone was tiny as a pro using dinky little weights, it took him a very long time to get to where he is today. He thought pressing 120 pound dumbells was some feat to fear, and yet Ronnie has custom 225s and 250s.


----------



## Deeznuts (May 31, 2004)

Yeah, I found that pic. He IS pretty big. But this kinda shows things other than genetics have come into play.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

My son is 6 n already doing muscle poses, tell us to check out his "11 pack" and does navy seal floor stuff with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Jay maybe was workin out pre 18 but not to a pro standard?


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 31, 2004)

LEE PRIEST WHO ???????


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 31, 2004)

and i cant believe you would even touch Levrones name in any other way but to praise him, because he is without a doubt in the top 5 of best BB of ALL TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> and i cant believe you would even touch Levrones name in any other way but to praise him, because he is without a doubt in the top 5 of best BB of ALL TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


How the hell did he get into those shorts 

Btw, does anyone have a pic of Cutter at 21/22? I would like to sees it!


----------



## Deeznuts (May 31, 2004)

I found some just from a search engine. He's still ripped, but not what he is today. I started this thread mainly because I wanted to see BB's when they were younger. Anymore?


----------



## Deeznuts (May 31, 2004)

Here's a Jay in his younger years: (don't know exact age)

http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/jaycutler8.jpg


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 31, 2004)

thats jay before he started eating red meat ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Pitboss (May 31, 2004)

What I would really love to see is pics pre roids!! See what they looked like in a natural _human_ form!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2004)

Jay has some of the best genetics ever


----------



## BUSTINOUT (May 31, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> and i cant believe you would even touch Levrones name in any other way but to praise him, because he is without a doubt in the top 5 of best BB of ALL TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That might be true if he were not a part time bodybuilder imitating a wannabe rock star.


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Here is one of him at 15. Pretty impressive already.
> Jay Cutler began training on his 18th birthday in 1991.


How much would you say Jay's waist has grown since age 15???


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 1, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> That might be true if he were not a part time bodybuilder imitating a wannabe rock star.




Yeah, he's got a great physique but he kills me with that band shit.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 1, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> That might be true if he were not a part time bodybuilder imitating a wannabe rock star.


      for real though..he should give up with Fulblown, they suck


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> How the hell did he get into those shorts
> 
> Btw, does anyone have a pic of Cutter at 21/22? I would like to sees it!


that pic of levrone is just disgusting..take off those god damn butthuggers and puit on something that fits


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 1, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Jay has some of the best genetics ever


no doubt, with maybe an exception to coleman or arnold


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 1, 2004)

oaktownboy said:
			
		

> that pic of levrone is just disgusting..take off those god damn butthuggers and puit on something that fits


Well, I dunno about you, butt I liked it


----------



## oaktownboy (Jun 1, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Well, I dunno about you, butt I liked it


lol


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 4, 2004)

this is the BEST Jay Cutler yet !!!!!!!!!!

anyone know what year this is, i think this is the 2002 ASC !!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> this is the BEST Jay Cutler yet !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anyone know what year this is, i think this is the 2002 ASC !!!!


poor guy sure does have some f'd up abs! (very asymmetrical)


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

that's the 1st thing my daughter said his abs are all crooked


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> How much would you say Jay's waist has grown since age 15???


more than mine


----------



## Mudge (Jun 4, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Jay maybe was workin out pre 18 but not to a pro standard?


Well if he made the claim then who knows. Paul Demayo said the same thing, 18 years old, 5'10" 205 pounds before he got his first weight set.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 4, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> LEE PRIEST WHO ???????


Thats all you bring to the table? Give me a break dude, Priest blows him AWAY. I thought Shawn was awesome, great balance, and I posted some pix of him from his 98 or 99 Olympia because I'm a fan but there is NO comparison between him and Priest. Priest is MORE cut and WAY bigger.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 4, 2004)

BUSTINOUT said:
			
		

> That might be true if he were not a part time bodybuilder imitating a wannabe rock star.


Yeah, I dont know how he takes 4 months off but it could certainly be true. He has come a long way since 1993 but it took a damn long time too, it would not be the same if like the other, more serious lifters, he would hit it hard year round.

Those that do are those that take home the trophies, not the 5th place crap. He did take second in 2002 I think it was though?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 4, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yeah, I dont know how he takes 4 months off but it could certainly be true. He has come a long way since 1993 but it took a damn long time too, it would not be the same if like the other, more serious lifters, he would hit it hard year round.
> 
> Those that do are those that take home the trophies, not the 5th place crap. He did take second in 2002 I think it was though?


Won the 92 NOC! 
1st Runner Up in the Mr. O 92! 
2 Time Arnold Classic winner 
4 Time 1st Runner Up at the Mr. Olympia! 
One of the winningest competitive BBers of ALL Time!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 4, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats all you bring to the table? Give me a break dude, Priest blows him AWAY. I thought Shawn was awesome, great balance, and I posted some pix of him from his 98 or 99 Olympia because I'm a fan but there is NO comparison between him and Priest. Priest is MORE cut and WAY bigger.


 
THIS has to be the funniest thing i have read in these forums in a while !!! THERE IS NOT EVEN A COMPARSION between Ray and priest, i like lee but he cant hold a candle to Shawn Ray !!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> THIS has to be the funniest thing i have read in these forums in a while !!! THERE IS NOT EVEN A COMPARSION between Ray and priest, i like lee but he cant hold a candle to Shawn Ray !!!!!!!!


yes the little red x in the top pic is way more developed and symetrical than the lil red x in the bottom pic....blows thay puny lil boy away...?????


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2004)

Var is sexy


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> yes the little red x in the top pic is way more developed and symetrical than the lil red x in the bottom pic....blows thay puny lil boy away...?????


It worked before... I saw them anyway.


----------



## Var (Jun 4, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Var is sexy


RG69 is too!  She needs to post more pics.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 4, 2004)

Gunna have to go with Mudge here...Priest just looks better.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

priest is just huge

his balance isnt as good though

but his size makes up for it...


----------



## gr81 (Jun 4, 2004)

no wa Priest looks better!! hell naw, Shawn Ray and his proportion and symmetry is a thing of beauty. Everyone could look at his physiuq and appreciate it, while Priest has a much more roided out look. I love Ray's physique personally..


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jun 5, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I love Ray's physique personally..


Thats perfectly fine with me, you wanna phone him up or should I


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 5, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> no wa Priest looks better!! hell naw, Shawn Ray and his proportion and symmetry is a thing of beauty. Everyone could look at his physiuq and appreciate it, while Priest has a much more roided out look. I love Ray's physique personally..


definitely !!!!!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

> Thats perfectly fine with me, you wanna phone him up or should I


I'd rather talk to you..

I actually met Shawn Ray last year, seems like a nice fellow. it was good times


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> no wa Priest looks better!! hell naw, Shawn Ray and his proportion and symmetry is a thing of beauty. Everyone could look at his physiuq and appreciate it, while Priest has a much more roided out look. I love Ray's physique personally..


I have zero problem agreeing with this, Raw asthetically was AWESOME. He looked balanced as all hell, but if we want to talk size or strength then there is NO comparison between the two.  Priest is a freak in this regard and often has the same measurements as guys much taller than him. You're damn right he looks more roided out


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=31738

To truly enjoy these pix, pick up The Final Countdown. These aren't as high quality as Big's posted pix but his condition is far better.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 5, 2004)

Priest


----------



## gr81 (Jun 5, 2004)

yeah, theres no question that Priest is freakier. dudes a freak of nature fa sho. Its rare that I would choose aesthetics over freakiness, but in this instance I will. I have to say I have never been too crazy about Priest, not too take anything away from him. He really looked like crap at the Mr O thou last year, couldn't believe my eyes!! those legs were so soft I am shocked he got on stage


----------



## Nick+ (May 28, 2005)

Some more early photos of Jay Cutler;


----------



## suro (Dec 21, 2007)

Deeznuts said:


> Has anyone ever seen pics of a young Jay Cutler? I've been looking for some forever, but from what i've heard he was once quite puny. I'd like to see this.



Jay Cutler from 1993






YouTube Video


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 21, 2007)

In that 1993 vid Jay actually had a physique I wouldn't mind having. That guy's got awesome genetics all right.

<---- avatar = Lee Priest (full pic in my linkdump first page)


----------



## johnthebox (Jun 13, 2010)

nice one


----------

